# Whats the best possible graphics card for emulating newer up to date consoles.



## petethepug (Jun 25, 2016)

I know its a silly question but I was curious.
I was curious to know if I should go ahead and buy a Nvidia Graphics Card for a Windows 7 PC. I normally don't get involved in PC Hardware like Graphics Cards, Specs, GPU, RAM, etc due to it bringing the intimidation of money in mind, and confusing instalments, and programing.

For the most part I have a PC with Intel HD Graphics (i3) I was considering upgrading to allow my PC to emulate PS4, Wii U Games, and Xbox to save money off of products. Why?

I want to buy a Wii U, a Wii U costs $200 USD with the gamepad. Once you buy it you feel like "WOW OMG SO AMAZING!" then the Nintendo NX releases costing $400 USD so you want to upgrade but you can't because the Wii U can't be sold at a high value anymore, and if you buy the NX it will cost a lot of your savings for food.

Yeah the above example lists why. So basically saving money, and instead of buying three new consoles which may cost up to $1k - $800 USD in the future, I just want to completely emulate them off of my PC.

I already have the requirements to play them (x64 Sys, 8 GB RAM,) (Open GL I will check later.) Only thing I do not have is the graphics card to properly play those "High HD" remakes in 1080p graphics since I am using a intel HD i3 Graphics Card. I would need to pay $600 USD for a NVIDA Graphics Card.

But I am looking for a cheaper alternative method of emulation, I get it that price, and demand will be involved highly but the rate of money being spent on this is it even worth getting? Would I need any alternative set up's like some HyperX processer or something? Much help is appreciated.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jun 25, 2016)

You're going to need more then just a gpu, it's not so much plug and play with any system.

You're going to need a psu( power supply) that has enough juice in it to run it. On top of that you're going to need a good cpu as well. Gpu isn't anything without a good CPU
So chances are you're going to have to build a new computer. I'm not sure if already made computer which I assume you bought at a store have changeable psu, CPUs and gpu.

As for gpu look at the nividia 1080. Or the titans


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2016)

Cha0tic said:


> As for gpu look at the nividia 1080. Or the titans


that's like recommending alienware. ew. no. or saying to get an ultra high end gaming PC just to run minecraft or minesweeper

@OP there are no PS4 emulators, cemu is still unoptimized and hardly plays any retail games, and there are no xbox 360/one emulators.. the one for PS3 is just a POC.
If you want to use emulators up to the 5th gen, anything in the past 3 years would do.. but if you want something moderately high end try getting a 600w psu, an intel core i5-4590, with an RX 480 (coming out on the 29th, estimated to be equivalent to the 980 and better if you overclock.. and all for $200. $230 for the 8gb model) you should be good to go, and for VR if you have the need for it. http://pcpartpicker.com/list/BGYNNN This is almost what I have. Except my ram is some crap prebuilt shit that i plan on replacing soon and my CPU is a 4460


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 25, 2016)

I'd guess the RX 480 would be the best you could go as far as the price/performance ratio goes, although if you're dead-set on Nvidia wait another couple weeks for GTX 970 prices to tank to around $200. Either will likely be enough for Cemu with a decent processor, but even if there were PS3/360/PS4/Xbone emulators nothing on the market would really handle them efficiently. Note that most new Xbone games will be coming to Windows 10, although no one's managed to pirate Windows Store games, meaning you'd still have to pay for them.

If your PC was prebuilt, please make sure there's room in the case and a good enough power supply to handle whatever graphics card you plan on adding.


----------



## MionissNio (Jun 25, 2016)

PS4 and xbone have no need to emulate as most games get ported to PC anyways.

WiI U Has cemu but it would take it years to get stable.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jun 25, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> that's like recommending alienware. ew. no. or saying to get an ultra high end gaming PC just to run minecraft or minesweeper
> 
> @OP there are no PS4 emulators, cemu is still unoptimized and hardly plays any retail games, and there are no xbox 360/one emulators.. the one for PS3 is just a POC.
> If you want to use emulators up to the 5th gen, anything in the past 3 years would do.. but if you want something moderately high end try getting a 600w psu, an intel core i5-4590, with an RX 480 (coming out on the 29th, estimated to be equivalent to the 980 and better if you overclock.. and all for $200. $230 for the 8gb model) you should be good to go, and for VR if you have the need for it. http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/BGYNNN This is almost what I have. Except my ram is some crap prebuilt shit that i plan on replacing soon and my CPU is a 4460



He asked for the best currently it's the 1080 or titan.

Nvidia > amd

Amd is only good for budgets.

You're  recommending him a intel CPU and amd gpu. Don't mix and match, while it can work you can run into problems as well.

You either stick with the amd or intel+nividia.
Mix and matching doesn't always workout to good. And OP shouldn't mix and match his first time in case that does happen and he's turned off from the idea of custom built because he followed your suggestion of a intel CPU and amd gpu.


----------



## petethepug (Jun 25, 2016)

Will power supply have any "changes" in the amount of electricity you use with the graphics card. Seems scary imo since you would be paying more for power than the actual emulator, or game device...

Seems like there is a lack of emulation as well for other consoles like PS4... And it seems more exspensive to buy the graphics rather than the actual legitimate device.

Not that you should not do it but there are huge issues with emulation Compatibillity, and while it is smart to just try to make an "All in one system." There are issues, and it's very risky economically to do so. Becuase you will never know the future price, demands, and values of what will be published, and who will make that new emulator.

Sorry to discourage some guests here but it's not that bad, if your a huge Nintendo Fan then it may be worth taking the risk, becuase I know the hacking, and emulator community is great, GameCube and Wii games will work great on Dolphin, though I am not to sure about emulating off of a 3DS, or Wii U since it is not fully complete.

My best solution to save money. Buy the graphics card, but you will be bummed if you somehow have Compatibillity issues with certian games, or if certian emulators do not get published. But if you don't want to take that route just go ahead and buy the actual console, depending on how much money you spend, and how much money you earn it may be worth buying one.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jun 25, 2016)

Cha0tic said:


> He asked for the best currently it's the 1080 or titan.
> 
> Nvidia > amd
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong using an Intel CPU and a AMD GPU. Nvidia GPU's may be more powerful there is nothing wrong using an AMD alternative.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jun 25, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> There is nothing wrong using an Intel CPU and a AMD GPU. Nvidia GPU's may be more powerful there is nothing wrong using an AMD alternative.



I know plenty of people and stories of amd and Intel matching compatibility problems.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 25, 2016)

Generally speaking, emulation requires more from the CPU than the GPU compared to games made for its designated platform. Personally though, I'm waiting to see how the AMD RX 480 performs. Seems like a great video card for its price, if you're not looking for the extreme and/or don't have much money to burn.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 25, 2016)

Cha0tic said:


> He asked for the best currently it's the 1080 or titan.
> 
> Nvidia > amd
> 
> ...


Legitimate question: Are you high or just ignorant?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 25, 2016)

There is really nothing wrong with having an Intel CPU + AMD GPU. You get people that say they've had issues with combining those two. Well, same goes with Intel + Nvidia. Just because some have problems doesn't mean everyone does. Are people seriously trying to claim that Intel and Nvidia have some unique collaboration that prevents AMD from working well with Intel?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jun 25, 2016)

Cha0tic said:


> I know plenty of people and stories of amd and Intel matching compatibility problems.


I've always known it as a stigma towards AMD GPU's. For example the AMD GPU could be bottle necking your Intel CPU under some circumstances. I can also say Nvidia is better with software and drivers needed for the GPU. Think about all the different vendors in the rest of the parts in a custom PC. I think its safe to say it's a mixture of bias and misunderstanding of the system that causes the rumors of incompatibility of AMD GPU's and Intel CPU's.


----------



## Sonansune (Jun 25, 2016)

1080 should be fine.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jun 25, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Legitimate question: Are you high or just ignorant?



Judging  by your remark, you should be asking yourself that question.

For his first built he should stick to one or the other and not mix and match them. While he may not run Into  any compability issues there's a chance he does. Now if OP goes the suggested rote mix and match for his first time and has a problem Op is gonna be pissed and turned off from the idea. So to minimize that like I said either go amd+amd or Intel+nividia.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DiscostewSM said:


> There is really nothing wrong with having an Intel CPU + AMD GPU. You get people that say they've had issues with combining those two. Well, same goes with Intel + Nvidia. Just because some have problems doesn't mean everyone does. Are people seriously trying to claim that Intel and Nvidia have some unique collaboration that prevents AMD from working well with Intel?



Im not saying everyone, from my experience I've heard less issues with Intel + nivida .

So for OP doing this for the first time to cut the chance of any issues I said don't mix and match.
I never said amd won't work with Intel I said it's prone to compatibility issues and other issues more so then nividia from my experience.



Luckkill4u said:


> I've always known it as a stigma towards AMD GPU's. For example the AMD GPU could be bottle necking your Intel CPU under some circumstances. I can also say Nvidia is better with software and drivers needed for the GPU. Think about all the different vendors in the rest of the parts in a custom PC. I think its safe to say it's a mixture of bias and misunderstanding of the system that causes the rumors of incompatibility of AMD GPU's and Intel CPU's.



Mix matching, for me shouldn't be done with CPU and gpu. But that's what I think I rather get a amd cpu and gpu then a Intel + amd.
Drivers is a issue hence the compatibility issues I said.

I'm not saying Amd is garbage the only reason I said nivida > amd up top is because the poster commented about nivida is like an alienware and saying ew. So I gave a stupid remark.

I have nothing against amd, I just believe CPU and gpu should be amd + amd or Intel + nividia not mixed. I have recommended amd to people and know people who don't have issues with amd and love it.

And op asked for the best card and I suggested the 1080 or titan and someone didn't like my response.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 25, 2016)

I am using an intel i7 5820k and an amd r9 390 right and there are no problems with compatibility, the video card drivers doesn't care what cpu you are you using and the cpu doesn't care what video card you are using.
Please stop talking out your bum.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 25, 2016)

MionissNio said:


> PS4 and xbone have no need to emulate as most games get ported to PC anyways.
> 
> WiI U Has cemu but it would take it years to get stable.


I wouldn't say years. Have you seen the progress being made?

Also, console exclusive games (bloodborne comes to mind) don't see ports. They may never see the light of day on PC. However, to achieve ps4 emulation would take years. Xbox One is more so possible because the One is literally Windows reskinned.


----------



## Cha0tic (Jun 25, 2016)

Joe88 said:


> I am using an intel i7 5820k and an amd r9 390 right and there are no problems with compatibility, the video card drivers doesn't care what cpu you are you using and the cpu doesn't care what video card you are using.
> Please stop talking out your bum.



And there are cases where there's a driver comspbility issue so it does care. just because you haven't had issues does not mean no one else has. I've seen and heard from people I know issues they had compability wise. That's some strong logic you have " I have no problems stop talking out your ass." Here's how your logic works in the real world, " I haven't gotten robbed  so no one else doesn't get robbed." Because it doesn't happen or happened to you doesn't mean it hasn't happen for anyone else. Reminds me of my fiancée mom, something doesn't happen to them means it doesn't happen to anyone else.

People are trying to bash me when all I'm literally saying is for OP first build to stick to one or the other minimize and issues. Guess that's what happens when temp is filled with 15 year old kids who obviously lack reading and comprehension skills to understand that I'm not mocking amd and just suggesting op for your first time stick to one. To MINIMIZE any problems, there maybe none or there maybe some. So to avoid that go with one or the other at least for the first time and after that do what you'd like. Why wouldn't you try to minimize them? I think it's smarter for a first build go Intel and nivida or amd CPU and gpu.

Don't understand why you're all so offended by a suggestion.

At the end of the day OP it's your choice go full amd, mix and match or go Intel and nivida.

If you're trying to save a buck go amd, if not go with nivida easy as that.

But you need a mixture of a good CPU and gpu, plus a power supply strong enough to pump out the juice needed. Suggestion go with a bigger psu then what you need to run your system so if you decide to upgrade parts your psu will be able to handle the upgrade and you don't need a new one.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2016)

Don't listen to the people going "oh this card has the best features" or "this card sucks because it's for pleebs." No. I'm going to give you the best advice you're probably going to get in this thread, since it seems that otherwise it will just be a specs war between fanboys.

If you're going to look into emulation of later consoles, ESPECIALLY Nintendo consoles, you want an Intel CPU and an AMD GPU. And there is a very good reason for this. While historically Nvidia has been top-of-the-line in terms of graphics hardware, most of the recent consoles have AMD graphics cards. This means that a lot of the instructions don't have to be emulated, they can just be provided by the drivers, which, in turn means that it can push more frames per instruction since there isn't an extra layer of code being snuck in to try to make it compatible. My advice? Get an RX 480 when it launches. It looks like it will be a cheap powerhouse, perfect for emulation


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 26, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Don't listen to the people going "oh this card has the best features" or "this card sucks because it's for pleebs." No. I'm going to give you the best advice you're probably going to get in this thread, since it seems that otherwise it will just be a specs war between fanboys.
> 
> If you're going to look into emulation of later consoles, ESPECIALLY Nintendo consoles, you want an Intel CPU and an AMD GPU. And there is a very good reason for this. While historically Nvidia has been top-of-the-line in terms of graphics hardware, most of the recent consoles have AMD graphics cards. This means that a lot of the instructions don't have to be emulated, they can just be provided by the drivers, which, in turn means that it can push more frames per instruction since there isn't an extra layer of code being snuck in to try to make it compatible. My advice? Get an RX 480 when it launches. It looks like it will be a cheap powerhouse, perfect for emulation


The one thing to consider in favor of an Nvidia GPU is that alot of devs seem to prefer developing early builds with Intel and Nvidia Setups first. That said, the GPU isn't usually the bottleneck on emulation and both will work fine.

I think the bigger issue here is that no Computer you can build today will be emulating the PS4 and XBox One. Emulators for those Systems won't be out for a long time, and when they are they will need better hardware than what is currently available. I wouldn't plan on building a computer to emulate ps4 games just yet OP.

That said, Wii U emulation seems to be coming along nicely and emulators are finally starting to make some headway on last gen systems. You can get a good GPU from either brand and be fine in that regard. The CPU is much more important for emulation, and you definitely want to go with Intel for that, preferably a k series so you can overclock it, as that will be very beneficial for emulation


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> The one thing to consider in favor of an Nvidia GPU is that alot of devs seem to prefer developing early builds with Intel and Nvidia Setups first. That said, the GPU isn't usually the bottleneck on emulation and both will work fine.
> 
> I think the bigger issue here is that no Computer you can build today will be emulating the PS4 and XBox One. Emulators for those Systems won't be out for a long time, and when they are they will need better hardware than what is currently available. I wouldn't plan on building a computer to emulate ps4 games just yet OP.
> 
> That said, Wii U emulation seems to be coming along nicely and emulators are finally starting to make some headway on last gen systems. You can get a good GPU from either brand and be fine in that regard. The CPU is much more important for emulation, and you definitely want to go with Intel for that, preferably a k series so you can overclock it, as that will be very beneficial for emulation


Actually, given that both PS4 and XBOne are basically x86 PCs, they may be a lot easier to emulate than one would think. It's just an issue of making sure verification stuff gets properly emulated


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 26, 2016)

So wait, the logic is this?

Personal experiance of no problems with AMD+intel = Just because you have't had problems, doesn't mean no one else has.

Personal experiance of problems apparently caused by the intel/amd, while nvidia suffers less= fact.

That's weird. So AMD/Intel users aren't allowed to use their personal experiances to back their claim, while Intel/Nvida users are?

Seems a little biased.

Also not sure why intel/amd is mix and match, while intel/nvidia is apparently not, even though they have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 26, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Actually, given that both PS4 and XBOne are basically x86 PCs, they may be a lot easier to emulate than one would think. It's just an issue of making sure verification stuff gets properly emulated


Thats true, but even if we had the basics needed for an emulator in the next few years, I don't think current hardware would be able to emulate them. It takes alot more power to emulate something than to run it natively, so we may be a long ways off. It also depends on the demand for an emulator, and if the past couple gens are an example to follow, XBox emulators tend to be in low demand, while PS emulators tend to be unoptimized. It took PCSX2 a long time to get where it is today, and even then it requires high end hardware to do some things right. The PS4 emulator may be much easier to code, but the sheer power needed to emulate it will be the barrier. It doesn't help that alot of games are getting PC ports lately which will reduce demand for the emulator. Its not impossible for a working emulator to pop up in the next couple of years, but I find it rather unlikely.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 26, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> So wait, the logic is this?
> 
> Personal experiance of no problems with AMD+intel = Just because you have't had problems, doesn't mean no one else has.
> 
> ...


Yup. Don't understand the logic behind it, either. It's not like Intel owns Nvidia... And it's not like AMD GPUs run better with AMD CPUs.

Everyone has a bad experience with one company or the other. I think we can all agree that dell is a plague, though. Kappa.


----------



## RaMon90 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cpu is more important, I have a old i3 dual core paired with 750 ti nvidia and it runs pretty well. Afaik dolphin uses only 2 cores, so idk which cpu to suggest or you can watch on youtube fps tests.


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 3, 2016)

Memoir said:


> I wouldn't say years. Have you seen the progress being made?
> 
> Also, console exclusive games (bloodborne comes to mind) don't see ports. They may never see the light of day on PC. However, to achieve ps4 emulation would take years. Xbox One is more so possible because the One is literally Windows reskinned.


PS4 yes, XBOX....... No as m soft are porting all exclusive games to PC and distributing on steam.


----------



## themyst (Jul 5, 2016)

I have an old-ish R9 290x which has never broke a sweat when it came to emulation.  Dolphin never had issues, PCSX2 never had issues, I don't believe you need to break the bank to have a good emulation machine.  In some instances, the CPU is more a bottleneck than the GPU.


----------

